# Someone think of a low carb tea for me please!



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Im after some ideas of what to make for my tea,im on a low carb diet so thats amust. I was thinking of a chilli without the rice but the tomatoes I would be adding have 12g carbs. I ask as im a bit sick of eating meat and veg. Any input welcome. Cheers


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

Rossy Balboa said:


> Im after some ideas of what to make for my tea,im on a low carb diet so thats amust. I was thinking of a chilli without the rice but the tomatoes I would be adding have 12g carbs. I ask as im a bit sick of eating meat and veg. Any input welcome. Cheers


the 12gms of tomatoe wont hurt..?

what aboout a nice omlette... with mushrooms..red/green/yellow peppers..and some cheese melted over.....

steve


----------

